# Latest Project



## GaSawmiller (Mar 29, 2013)

This is my latest project now ready for the final stage. Tomorrow I will stain it Red Oak (2 coats) and then a poly coat. Finally I will put in glass inserts in the shelves and lights in the top. The project took about two weeks and the wood is red oak quarter sawn on my LT35. Im really pleased with how the grain came out. the second and third picture are of the grain on the top.
[attachment=21712]
[attachment=21713]
[attachment=21714]


----------



## EricJS (Mar 29, 2013)

Very elegant! Once the light & glass shelves are installed it will be quite a showpiece.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 29, 2013)

EricJS said:


> Very elegant! Once the light & glass shelves are installed it will be quite a showpiece.



Thanks for the praise! Ill be sure to post a picture of the completed project.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2013)

Nicely done. If it looks that good now, I can't wait until the final product is posted. Fantastic work.


----------



## Brink (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the qs oak.


----------



## GROOVY (Mar 31, 2013)

quarter sawn top is magic... cant wait to see it finished


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 31, 2013)

Put the first coat of stain on it last night. One more coat of stain tomorrow and then one coat of poly. Have to mount the lights after its all dry and order the glass to be cut for the shelves. Hoping to be done by the end of the week.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 1, 2013)

Ordered the glass today. Should be in by wed.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> Ordered the glass today. Should be in by wed.



Finished the poly coat today. Just need glass and lights!


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't know how this slipped by me, but I truly love the looks of this piece. Not heavy looking, yet not spindly. Really lovely work and shows an excellent eye for proportions and scale. Nice ...
Dan


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 2, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Don't know how this slipped by me, but I truly love the looks of this piece. Not heavy looking, yet not spindly. Really lovely work and shows an excellent eye for proportions and scale. Nice ...
> Dan



Thanks for the compliment! I hope to have pictures of the completed project up by the end of the week.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I just drilled the lights and assembled all but the top because its still a bit tacky. I should pick up the glass today and have finished pics up by tonight.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

I have posted pictures of the finished project under a new thread in Flat Work. Its titled "as promised pictures of the finished project"


----------



## Hunterhomes (Apr 6, 2013)

*RE: mobil sawmill*



GaSawmiller said:


> This is my latest project now ready for the final stage. Tomorrow I will stain it Red Oak (2 coats) and then a poly coat. Finally I will put in glass inserts in the shelves and lights in the top. The project took about two weeks and the wood is red oak quarter sawn on my LT35. Im really pleased with how the grain came out. the second and third picture are of the grain on the top.



My name is Jason and I am a GC in McDonough GA. I have recently purchased a large commercial building that has logs on the veneer. It is a old Buckhead Brewery Building. I believe you guys had one in Peachtree City. I read one of your post and you said that you and your dad were starting a mobil sawmill. would you be interested in giving me a quote on milling this lumber on my site. if so please contact me.. [email protected]


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 6, 2013)

*RE: mobil sawmill*



Hunterhomes said:


> GaSawmiller said:
> 
> 
> > This is my latest project now ready for the final stage. Tomorrow I will stain it Red Oak (2 coats) and then a poly coat. Finally I will put in glass inserts in the shelves and lights in the top. The project took about two weeks and the wood is red oak quarter sawn on my LT35. Im really pleased with how the grain came out. the second and third picture are of the grain on the top.
> ...



Hey Jason, shot you an email. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

